# my 2008 invites



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice, really nice.

I did the scroll thing this year with a few added touches but those are great.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

beautiful! I love it!

Very unique and I like the disturbing aspect of them...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

that is amazing great ideas


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Jacks Attic said:


> One of the better and most disturbing Halloween invites I have ever seen. If I had gotten one of theose in the mail I'd actually be a little apprehensive opening it.


I totally agree!
Great work on the voodoo dolls!

MsM


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

lol is it wrong that I actually looked at those dolls and thought "aww cute!!!" 
Love the poem too, very disturbing. Great stuff! I especially love the little dude with his ribs showing - he is cool


----------

